# Colubrids > Hognose >  Anaconda Het Toffee and Albino.

## GregBennett

I took some pictures today of the Anaconda Het Toffees and a few Albinos.







Albino:

----------


## Patrick Long

I LOVE those anacondas dude...

Cant get over them.

----------


## mainbutter

So when will those 'condas be affordable?  :Razz: 

They're on my want list, but my hoggie project is still a ways out methinks.

----------


## Alexandra V

Oh my goodness they're adorable! (sorry lol I saw the pics and spazzed because I never knew or thought much about hognoses so I wasn't prepared for them)

----------


## GregBennett

> I LOVE those anacondas dude...
> 
> Cant get over them.


Thanks. You need a couple?  :Very Happy: 




> So when will those 'condas be affordable? 
> 
> They're on my want list, but my hoggie project is still a ways out methinks.


It'll a few years before you see the price come down a lot. Hognose are just crazy popular right now and it's only going to get better.




> Oh my goodness they're adorable! (sorry lol I saw the pics and spazzed because I never knew or thought much about hognoses so I wasn't prepared for them)


LOL.  :Good Job:

----------

